# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Dịch vụ >  Bắn cát mica làm mờ bề mặt

## Phạm Thành Nam

Tình hình có bác biết hay nhận dịch vụ bắn cát làm mờ bề mặt mica ở Hà Nội không ạ.

----------


## solero

Làm mặt AMP hả cụ? Cụ có máy nén khí tự chế là đc mà.

----------


## Phạm Thành Nam

E ko rành cái đó lắm nên kiếm đơn vị hợp tác luôn  :Frown:

----------


## Tuấn

> Tình hình có bác biết hay nhận dịch vụ bắn cát làm mờ bề mặt mica ở Hà Nội không ạ.


Bác ra Thuốc bắc hỏi xem, ở đấy có nhiều cửa hàng họ bắn cát làm mờ kính. Thuê họ bắn mica luôn cũng được ạ

----------


## Phạm Thành Nam

lôi cái topic này lênnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn  :Frown:

----------


## linhdt1121

ko biết bác Nam đã tìm đc nơi bắn cát chưa nhỉ, nếu chưa co thể liên hệ em nhé.

----------

